# Mixing Anabol and Dianabol



## pieguy (Jun 27, 2011)

Out of curiosity, would using a mixture of anabol and dianabol as a 4 week kicker at 40mg daily have any side effects over just using one or the other? I read they're almost identical minus some differences in water retention, etc.

week 1, 40mg dbol daily
week 2-4, 40mg anabol daily

for example?


----------



## Toddler (Jun 27, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Out of curiosity, would using a mixture of anabol and dianabol as a 4 week kicker at 40mg daily have any side effects over just using one or the other? I read they're almost identical minus some differences in water retention, etc.
> 
> week 1, 40mg dbol daily
> week 2-4, 40mg anabol daily
> ...



I did this on my last cycle, mg was a bit different but same time frame.  It was one hell of a kicker for sure.  The only down side I noticed was I had to up my water intake by about half a gallon or else my kidneys would have a fit.  They are very sensitive and even just dbol can give me discomfort.  Only thing I can say is to pound down the water.

This was my kicker.  Gotta say I loved the results I got.

Week 1-4.  30mg dbol ed
Week 2-4.  50 mg anabol ed


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

Anabol is a brand name for d-bol, so it is the same thing. (unless you mean anadrol)

And one week of d-bol is pointless. Stick to one and run it the full four weeks *WITH* test.

Also, anadrol and dianabol are not almost identical. They work along different pathways and have different side effects.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2011)

Oral cycles??????????????


----------



## nby (Jun 28, 2011)

Either way - anadrol with dianabol or 60mg's of dianabol - you don't seem to like your liver.


----------



## Toddler (Jun 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> Anabol is a brand name for d-bol, so it is the same thing. (unless you mean anadrol)
> 
> And one week of d-bol is pointless. Stick to one and run it the full four weeks *WITH* test.
> 
> Also, anadrol and dianabol are not almost identical. They work along different pathways and have different side effects.



My bad I ran anadrol, lol.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 28, 2011)

Yah that combo is going to abuse your liver. Why would you pick something like that?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I lol'd at the thread title.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

nby said:


> Either way - anadrol with dianabol or 60mg's of dianabol - you don't seem to like your liver.



Its actually not half as harsh as you would imagine. Both at the same time would be fine, even at average dosing. Liver damage is way over-exaggerated.


----------



## pieguy (Jun 28, 2011)

I think there was some miscommunication on my part for the question.

I wasn't talking anadrol but wanted more clarification for two pharmaceutical names I saw describing anabol/danabol/dianabol. Some clear information would be appreciated.

I saw two different drug profiles listed on EK for what i thought was the same thing which is d-bol. I want to run a dbol kicker for 4 weeks at the start of my cycle at 40mg daily along with Test E/C at 250 bi-weekly.

Now the question i had or didn't understand with the way EK listed the dbol was what's the difference between methandienone and the other methandrostenolone? From documentation i pulled from a sticky (not sure it was this one), it said anabol is not the same as dianabol and anabol was a renamed pronabol 5. 

is methandrostenolone dianabol and methandienone anabol/pronabol 5, pretty much the exact same thing with a slight variation? (the documentation i pulled said anabol had slightly less water retention)

I'm just trying to make sense of things I read cuz i prefer to read twice, ask questions once.

Also, going on with the whole over-exaggerated liver damage issue, I read on a pretty informative board that usually in terms of hepatoxicity, orals like dbol are pretty mild compared to some prohormones or other liver detriments like alcohol. Is that true?


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Its actually not half as harsh as you would imagine. Both at the same time would be fine, even at average dosing. Liver damage is way over-exaggerated.


 
x2


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've done it a few times with some higher doses.  I stopped because the combination of the two would give me drastic headaches.  Not everyone has this problem running them together, but I do.


/V


----------



## GMO (Jun 28, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I think there was some miscommunication on my part for the question.
> 
> I wasn't talking anadrol but wanted more clarification for two pharmaceutical names I saw describing anabol/danabol/dianabol. Some clear information would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
They are both the same compound, so yes...you could run both as you described.

You are running these with test, yes?  If not, there are some changes that need to be made.


----------



## MDR (Jun 28, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've done it a few times with some higher doses. I stopped because the combination of the two would give me drastic headaches. Not everyone has this problem running them together, but I do.
> 
> 
> /V


 
I had the same issue with headaches when using both Anadrol and D-bol, but I continued on despite this because of the results.  I would not recommend it to anyone else because of the sides.  In the short term, while taking a Test base, I don't think it is all that dangerous, just a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## nby (Jun 28, 2011)

Isnt increasing water intake usually the key to headaches from dbol?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe it has something to do with the elevated BP.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> Anabol is a brand name for d-bol, so it is the same thing. (unless you mean anadrol)
> 
> And one week of d-bol is pointless. Stick to one and run it the full four weeks *WITH* test.
> 
> Also, anadrol and dianabol are not almost identical. They work along different pathways and have different side effects.


 

^^This.


----------

